# Aumann Vintage Lawn Tractor Auction



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Here's a couple of links to two Aumann Auctions on 11/11 and 11/12 in Nokomis. IL. There's some pretty unusual lawn tractors in both auctions. The one that caught my eye is Lot # 123 in the 11/11 auction. It's a Gravely Westchester out of the early 60's. Been to dozens of big time vintage lawn tractor shows and I've only seen one.

*Gravely Westchester*









11/11 Auction

11/12 Auction


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Got a bunch of nice Cubs. You gonna buy anything?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

SidecarFlip said:


> Got a bunch of nice Cubs. You gonna buy anything?


To busy with the 6x6 project and the Son just called and said the Bronco will be here this weekend....


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

You have way more motivation than I do. I'm busy refurbishing a used and abused bio mass stove I picked up on Facebook Marketplace.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> Here's a couple of links to two Aumann Auctions on 11/11 and 11/12 in Nokomis. IL. There's some pretty unusual lawn tractors in both auctions. The one that caught my eye is Lot # 123 in the 11/11 auction. It's a Gravely Westchester out of the early 60's. Been to dozens of big time vintage lawn tractor shows and I've only seen one.
> 
> *Gravely Westchester*
> View attachment 75491
> ...



This is a new one on me......Never seen one but looks cool.....


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Wow..........There are a lot of great projects in that auction.......Holy smokes, I could spend a ton there and have way more to do then I do now........LOL Some very nice old project tractors there.....That is only about 3 hour drive for me......Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

unsquidly said:


> Wow..........There are a lot of great projects in that auction.......Holy smokes, I could spend a ton there and have way more to do then I do now........LOL Some very nice old project tractors there.....That is only about 3 hour drive for me......Hmmmmmmm


Amen to that Brother.... This damn "rusty iron jones" is worse than crack. There's some good ones in both auctions, but obviously there are some guys out there that know what that Westchester Gravely is worth..... I'm guessing at least $5K +


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I am not so much interested in that as I would be some of the others......Been a long time since I have seen a MM lawn tractor and I sure do love them old Case lawn tractors.....That rear engine Wheel Horse would be neat also.....And about 15 or 20 more on there......LOL.....I could fill up some empty space in one of my barns with new projects there......LOL


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

unsquidly said:


> I am not so much interested in that as I would be some of the others......Been a long time since I have seen a MM lawn tractor and I sure do love them old Case lawn tractors.....That rear engine Wheel Horse would be neat also.....And about 15 or 20 more on there......LOL.....I could fill up some empty space in one of my barns with new projects there......LOL


Yep.... There's some pretty good pickins' on some of those Cases, MM's, and Allis-Chalmers. I've already started on all of my "winter projects", otherwise I'd be bidding on some of this stuff. That Westchester is like the J Model Duesenburg of lawn mowers...


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I'll take the Duecy, pizz on the lawnmowers Bob..


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

SidecarFlip said:


> I'll take the Duecy, pizz on the lawnmowers Bob..


Too right, stuff the mowers!!.


----------

